# mafiamike's Picture and YouTube Video Thread



## mafiamike (Oct 21, 2008)

Here's a couple links to my YouTube videos:

L. parahybana Getting Ready To Molt - "The Flip"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrnJfJ3hdxM

L. parahybana Attacks Cockroach
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIrkQHzX6MQ

P. irminia Attacks Cockroach
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXBWZ37voyI

G. aureostriata Catching a Frog
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2p3mHrsMtw

Sorry about the commentary on a couple of them, I need to mute the videos next time!

I'll round up some pictures and post them in a little bit.


----------



## mafiamike (Oct 21, 2008)

*G. aureostriata*

I've had this guy since January, he's my first Tarantula. He was just about 1.5" in leg span when I got him and now he's a whopping 6"+!


----------



## mafiamike (Oct 22, 2008)

*G. rosea*

I've only had this girl since some time during summer. She was super fat when I got her and her colors were very dull, but she molted since then and is looking great!


----------



## mafiamike (Oct 22, 2008)

*C. fasciatum*

I've got two of these guys, had them since February, they are over 2" now.

For size comparison, that rod is a piece of 0.7 mm pencil lead.

























They always have their butts sticking up in the air, it seems:


----------



## mafiamike (Oct 22, 2008)

*L. parahybana*

I have 3 of these, got them back in April. They are over 2" now as well.













All three of them had a little bit of a rough molt at one point, I had 2 with 7 legs and one with 6 legs.


----------



## Singbluemymind (Oct 22, 2008)

sweet pics dude. i've never seen a P. irminia burrow before


----------



## mafiamike (Oct 22, 2008)

*P. irminia*

I won two of these guys for answering a physics question, hah. I got them in May, the are over 3 inches now.



















This one managed to hang himself upside down for his most recent molt:













This one managed to molt in that tiny space last time!







Showin' of the new kicks, Nikes of course.


----------



## mafiamike (Oct 22, 2008)

Singbluemymind said:


> sweet pics dude. i've never seen a P. irminia burrow before


I think it's weird too! It's sibling webs like crazy. I tried giving the burrowing one stuff to climb on and build web on and it just borrows still. Ever since I've got them one burrows and one webs. When it outgrows the current container, I'll probably try again.


----------



## mafiamike (Oct 22, 2008)

*"The Flip"*

Oh, I just uploaded this video. It's one of my LPs that I caught flipping over to molt! It's pretty sweet. As always, make sure to watch it in high quality.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrnJfJ3hdxM


----------



## mafiamike (Nov 5, 2008)

Just uploaded a new video. This isn't the same LP from "The Flip", this one is two molts bigger than the one from "The Flip".

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDi5KH8MJH4

And here's a couple new pics:

P. irminia about to grab some dinner.






LP bracing himself so the roach can't try to crawl away.






LP with his dinner.






Chaco huddled in the corner.






C. fasciatum booty.






C. fasciatum from the front.


----------



## mafiamike (Nov 6, 2008)

Just got my OBT slings from Marci (Veneficus). They are so cute! Here's a couple pictures.


----------



## ReMoVeR (Nov 6, 2008)

amazing! i simply love it =) keep it coming, gr8 pics :clap:


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey!  Glad to see the irminias are doing well!  .  I don't know what you've been feeding them, but the rest of mine haven't even gotten the nike's yet!


----------



## mafiamike (Nov 7, 2008)

Lobster roaches, lots of lobster roaches. They eat adults now.


----------



## mafiamike (Nov 7, 2008)

Guess who's molting right effing now?!?

LP #3!













I'll do my best to take video of it, but I dunno how long my camera battery is good for. I dunno if I should try to take a video, or just a time lapse of photos. Any suggestions? I can probably only squeeze out 30 minutes...maybe 45 of video from my camera. He hasn't started wiggling yet.


----------



## J.huff23 (Nov 8, 2008)

I LOVED that video of the LP flipping.

I saved that into my favorites!

First time in my life that I have seen a T flipping over. I have seen many molts but have never seen one flip over.


----------



## mafiamike (Dec 30, 2008)

Here's a few more pictures:

Male C. fasciatum in his man-cave. 








This is his sister's freshly molted rear.








Newly matured G. aureostriata.








And a whole mess of his golden knees.








This guy just finished molting, he should be around 4" in leg span now.








Check out his pearly whites!








And this is his brother, he's molted about a week or so ago.


----------



## mafiamike (Dec 30, 2008)

I know, I know...he's too big for this container. For size comparison, the container is about 6.25" across at the surface level of the substrate.


----------



## mafiamike (Jan 9, 2009)

A couple pictures of my new slings, Acanthoscurria geniculata.

I really like the way the ring light reflects in the eyes:







Here's the other one, full view. They are about the size of a quarter.


----------



## Jojos (Jan 9, 2009)

I really like your g.aureostriata. I hope mine will be as beautiful as yours. For now, it's an itsy critter.


----------



## mafiamike (Jan 13, 2009)

Here's a better picture of him. I moved him to a 10 gallon so he can finally stretch out! I caught him crawling up the side the first day I had him in there, he's over 7" in legspan, about 7.25" I think. I'll get a good picture next time I catch him on the wall. Until then, here's him in his new home. 

Best part is, someone in my apartments was throwing away an old aquarium with all the accessories, they left it by the dumpster so I picked it up and got a perfect 10 gallon, fake plants, and a hood with a light for FREE!


----------



## Boanerges (Jan 13, 2009)

Awsome picture's mafiamike!!!


----------

